# Diane Feinstein your High Capacity Mag Ban is invalid - excellent video!



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b2Upjn5DR0o


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

First of all, no one is going to be carrying more than one mag on them when they conceal carry. Second, both of those shooters were experienced at changing mags. Third, your average armed citizen with CCW will not be able to react as calmly as those shooters who were in a very controlled situation. The people who made this video know that and should be ashamed of themselves! Total BS!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The video does bring up one real bit of information, it does not take long to change a mag. If that was the entire message it did OK getting that across, but didn't need all of that to prove that point.

The rest of it was pretty funny actually. Different rates of fire, some clips not loaded equally. . I especially liked how the guy running to tackle the shooter during the mag change slowed down towards the end of his run when the women was changing her mags He must have thought, "oh crap I'm going to get to her!"


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What do CCW holders have to do with it? The supposed reason for the proposed ban has nothing to do with CCW, or law abiding citizens for that matter. Except for the fact that we&#8217;re the only ones it effects.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeaaa, well, most shooter in any type of violent situation will not have the luxury of having extra mags sitting in front of them. I'd like to see the same test with someone like my wife doing the shooting. Mags on a belt not sitting on a table top waist high. Still interesting vid. Thanks.


I am not "for" the ban on high capcity mags, but, this video just didnt prove the point.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> First of all, no one is going to be carrying more than one mag on them when they conceal carry. Second, both of those shooters were experienced at changing mags. Third, your average armed citizen with CCW will not be able to react as calmly as those shooters who were in a very controlled situation. The people who made this video know that and should be ashamed of themselves! Total BS!





Dovans said:


> Yeaaa, well, most shooter in any type of violent situation will not have the luxury of having extra mags sitting in front of them. I'd like to see the same test with someone like my wife doing the shooting. Mags on a belt not sitting on a table top waist high. Still interesting vid. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I am not "for" the ban on high capcity mags, but, this video just didnt prove the point.


Either I dont understand what you guys are saying, or you dont understand the point of the video. Im pretty certain its the latter.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> First of all, no one is going to be carrying more than one mag on them when they conceal carry.


Wow, really??
I carry 2, 7 round mags with me every day.
And... I guarantee I can fire 21 rounds in less than 21 seconds with 2 mag changes.

It's called training. If your not doing it, then you should be.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Lundy said:


> The rest of it was pretty funny actually. Different rates of fire, some clips not loaded equally. .


Actually the magazines were all loaded the same. The shooter (by design) counts the rounds fired and changes the mag before the last round is fired. This does two things. First, the weapon is never empty, second, by leaving the last round chambered, the slide does not lock back, thus eliminating the need to rack the slide after the mag change..


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BigV said:


> Wow, really??
> I carry 2, 7 round mags with me every day.
> And... I guarantee I can fire 21 rounds in less than 21 seconds with 2 mag changes.
> 
> It's called training. If your not doing it, then you should be.


 Good for you buddy! Your a real stud. Does your wife or mother carry two mags with them? How about those of us that carry revolvers? Is a women going to be able to fish through her purse while being assaulted to get another mag. or get out her box of ammo and reload his or her revolver? It's called common sense, use it!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Your a real stud.


Finally got something right!!



7thcorpsFA said:


> How about those of us that carry revolvers?


Ever hear of a moon clip, or speedloader???




7thcorpsFA said:


> Does your wife or mother carry two mags with them?


Please leave my family out of this conversation...



7thcorpsFA said:


> Is a women going to be able to fish through her purse while being assaulted


If she can't get a spare mag, or speedloader out of her purse, chances are she will not be able to get to her firearm either.



7thcorpsFA said:


> It's called common sense, use it!


Perhaps you should follow your own advice.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Either I dont understand what you guys are saying, or you dont understand the point of the video. Im pretty certain its the latter.


 What's not to understand? Both statements are plain common sense. The video isn't realistic at all. What if that guy coming after you during a mag change is two feet away instead of the several paces as in the video. The video was shot on a range in a very controlled situation assuming everyone is a highly experienced deadly accurate shooter. It has nothing to do with a real life or death situation.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BigV said:


> Finally got something right!!
> 
> 
> Ever hear of a moon clip, or speedloader???
> ...


 Does that koolaid taste good. You seem to be enjoying it. Your buddy miss feinstein is laughing her butt off. I don't carry extra reloads because it's to hard to conceal both gun and extra mags. I'm sure that 90% of people that carry don't carry reloads either. By the way, I am an expert marksman with both pistol and rifle. I'm just thinking of the average person that just wants to be able to defend themselves in a realistic manner. People like my wife, mother or sister.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I'm sure that 90% of people that carry don't carry reloads either.


i carry two seven round backup mags when i carry concealed. moral of the story......In before the lock.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Uh, what? Throttle back turbo, I too carry a backup mag. My primary has 10 rounds and I carry a 15 round back up. When I take the revolver, I also make sure I at least have a speed strip if not a speed loader. My wife also carry's a second mag at times and it's not buried in a purse.

Of course the video is done on a static range and there are a ton of variables but damn, slow down. Why tank another thread because you can't have a debate with someone. 
Have a glass of Koolaid, take a breath and try it again tomorrow.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> What's not to understand? Both statements are plain common sense. The video isn't realistic at all. What if that guy coming after you during a mag change is two feet away instead of the several paces as in the video. The video was shot on a range in a very controlled situation assuming everyone is a highly experienced deadly accurate shooter. It has nothing to do with a real life or death situation.


Wow, you really have no idea the point of the video. It has nothing to do with conceal carry at all. Why do you keep talking about that?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Wow, you really have no idea the point of the video. It has nothing to do with conceal carry at all. Why do you keep talking about that?


 The point of the vid is that it does not matter if a shooter has 15 round or couple 7 round mags. The amount of destruction will be the same. A person will not have time to run down the shooter in between mag changes from 25 feet away.

I only question is if the replacement mags are not as easy accessible, and if the shooter was not a professionally trained as they were in the vid. would there be time to charge the shooter.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> The point of the vid is that it does not matter if a shooter has 15 round or couple 7 round mags. The amount of destruction will be the same. A person will not have time to run down the shooter in between mag changes from 25 feet away.
> 
> I only question is if the replacement mags are not as easy accessible, and if the shooter was not a professionally trained as they were in the vid. would there be time to charge the shooter.


Understood, but its not referring to the CCW holder having multiple magazines like someone keeps referencing. Its referring to the bad guy having multiple clips. The point there is valid. Even if the bad guy took twice as long to change magazines, thats still not enough time for someone to do anything. Most of that time will be used staying concealed. By the time someone in that situation realizes theres been a break in the gunfire, the nut job has another magazine loaded and is firing again. Theres a huge difference between watching someone reload on a video and living it in real life.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Understood, but its not referring to the CCW holder having multiple magazines like someone keeps referencing. Its referring to the bad guy having multiple clips. The point there is valid. Even if the bad guy took twice as long to change magazines, thats still not enough time for someone to do anything. Most of that time will be used staying concealed. By the time someone in that situation realizes theres been a break in the gunfire, the nut job has another magazine loaded and is firing again. Theres a huge difference between watching someone reload on a video and living it in real life.


In addition, the video demonstrates that US Senators Dianne Feinstein's assertion that banning all magazines capable of holding more than 10 rounds would reduce impact during an active shooter situation is a based on fiction rather than fact.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont carry an extra mag everyday, but i do almost everytime im in the woods or out fishing and that video really doesnt do it for me. i understand the point of it, but not too many gunfights will allow you to hide behind a barrel with your mags sitting on top of that barrel.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

not about ccw.....is about the propose high capacity mag ban trying to be passed....in my opinion .....just a difference in a few seconds is all....
I think all guns should come with the large after market drum used in the theater shooting that jammed....that in it self saved a whole lot of lives.....just saying


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Im with 7th corp. Ppl are too stupid to decided how they want to protect their gift of life. Especially women like he referenced on multiple occasions. Get a grip Jar Head. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah...In before the close. :Banane12: BTW Bill, always wanted to tell you that's one good looking dog. :good: What the liberal loons like Feinstein are trying to do is just chip away at the 2nd Amendment any way they can. Shot placement is more important than shots fired. There really is no logical reason for a hi cap ban.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Agitation Free said:


> Yeah...In before the close. :Banane12: BTW Bill, always wanted to tell you that's one good looking dog. :good: What the liberal loons like Feinstein are trying to do is just chip away at the 2nd Amendment any way they can. Shot placement is more important than shots fired. There really is no logical reason for a hi cap ban.


They aren't trying. They are succeeding. If you have accepted and use the language Hi Capacity Magazine you are an oblivious supporter of their efforts.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Rod-Man said:


> They aren't trying. They are succeeding. If you have accepted and use the language Hi Capacity Magazine you are an oblivious supporter of their efforts.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just because I used the term hi cap, makes me a supporter of the ban?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Agitation Free said:


> Yeah...In before the close. :Banane12: BTW Bill, always wanted to tell you that's one good looking dog. :good: What the liberal loons like Feinstein are trying to do is just chip away at the 2nd Amendment any way they can. Shot placement is more important than shots fired. There really is no logical reason for a hi cap ban.


not a dog...... but my son, the one I never had as my wife tells me  ....thanks for the kind word....he is really great and always ready to go never complaining 

.


----------

